# WIN Module Recall and P0306 Misfire Code



## ramjm_2000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello Everyone

I'm hoping someone can give me a little insight recommendations on what to do concerning my 09 Routan SEL. I have the 4.0L engine and just under 80k miles. Outside of eating brakes the van has been fairly trouble free until recently. Within the span of 5 months we had our first WIN/Immobilizer stall/die episode and since then the Van has thrown P0306 misfire on cylinder six and now P0300, random misfire. Since the inital code I replaced all iginition coills and plugs, had the fuel injectors swapped around and compression tested on cylinder 6 (was fine) by our local mechanic but the CEL comes back on a cyclinder 6 misfire. Here is where things get complicated, I'm active duty AF stationed in Germany and of course the local VW mechanics dont want to to touch it but luckily there is a Chrysler dealership that can do the diagnostic work. Ive contacted VOA to try and get my recall WIN module/Keys sent here but its been a 4 month affair dealing with them. Is there a chance that the bad WIN module could be the issue with the misfires? I'd hate to spend a ton of money chasing the CEL codes only to find out it was a faulty WIN. Also, I know there was a cylinder head warranty extension on the 11-12 3.6L Routan for issues that sound similar to mine has anyone heard if that was ever extended to the 4.0L engine? 

JR


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been waiting on the WIN module as well. My local dealer said "it had not arrived yet and we are waiting on parts". I had the same issue as you where the van would cut off the engine completely and the driver had to quickly switch to neutral and restart the van. Would happen randomly. i never had a misfire code but I did get the EGR code a week or two after it started and promptly replaced it. Ran fine after that up until now. Not sure an EGR valve could make the motor misfire but I wouldn't put it past it. Now the van is having issues with the WIN module where the dash blinks and gauges reset but it is still drivable. I hope we can get it fixed soon. This will be the last mopar product I ever buy, no wonder VW quit making them with Chrystler.


----------



## ramjm_2000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Update...things getting worse...after replacing the plugs and coils my wife was driving home and the van started hesitating badly and had noticeable loss in power but she made it home. THis is where it gets tricky, its a VW van made by chrysler so neither of our local dealers want to touch it (I'm active duty stationed in germany). I finally convinced our local Chrysler service garage to look at it and diagnosis the issue. He says that the cylinder 6 had significantly lower PSI than the others and that he performed a leak down test plus looked into the cylinder and saw marks. I took his word for it and have been researching how to get a new block/engine based on what he found. WE drove it home (about 7 miles away) and it was worse than before, I just checked the codes and instead of the P0306 I now have 12 new codes....some repeats...but some I have no idea what they mean. Interestingly enough the P0306 is now gone but P0300 and P0304 (so could it have been the coils after all?) have now shown up but what worries me are the following codes: I1CFF B1FDD, U3F9F, C3FED, U09D7. Anyone have any idea what these are? Body, Chassis, main computer faults? The Van was dead and had to be jumped when we picked it up, could that be related? Thanks (sorry for the long post but I'm super desperate).


----------

